# CA Microstamping Law?



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

I guess this one's awaiting a judges ruling. It would require, if passed, that all new handguns in CA, imprint or place a traceable 'stamp' on each shell casing. What's next?


----------



## buckeye dan (Jan 31, 2012)

An exercise in futility. Manufacturers are in a position to tell CA to get bent. Ruger and S&W have already said they will not comply with the law publicly.

It's a technology that is expensive to produce, easily removed by the consumer and entirely useless for revolvers. Yea, that was a good idea.

Since the manufacturers refuse to produce it, the whole thing effectively creates a handgun ban. The courts will strike it down.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Maybe a ban is what they're after?


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Lazy 8 said:


> I guess this one's awaiting a judges ruling. It would require, if passed, that all new handguns in CA, imprint or place a traceable 'stamp' on each shell casing. What's next?


What's next? An attached camera that captures the shooter and target images so make it easier to solve crimes.


----------



## buckeye dan (Jan 31, 2012)

Actually the next technology is "smart gun" driven. Where the legal owner of the firearm is equipped in some way with a disguised item or implant that allows the gun to function in the presence of it's owner.

The media has blatantly lied about it's acceptance. No manufacturer of firearms that exists in the US that I am in the know about supports this technology.

Just sayin.


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

Oh lord, Cali-phony here we come!

I could go on for days about this. All I'll say about CA is, stop the gangs and criminals with the illegal guns first before trying any crap with legal gun owners. I know, I'm preaching to the choir, it's just a shame nobody in govt. has figured this out by now. I'll stop here otherwise I'd be typing out something for an hour or two. LOL...


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

EStrong said:


> Oh lord, Cali-phony here we come!
> 
> I could go on for days about this. All I'll say about CA is, stop the gangs and criminals with the illegal guns first before trying any crap with legal gun owners. I know, I'm preaching to the choir, it's just a shame nobody in govt. has figured this out by now. I'll stop here otherwise I'd be typing out something for an hour or two. LOL...


They know that they cannot stop the criminals. Law abiding citizens are easy to target, and kick around.

Pass a new law and they can "feel" they've done something, in spite of the fact that they have not.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

EStrong said:


> Oh lord, Cali-phony here we come!
> 
> I could go on for days about this. All I'll say about CA is, stop the gangs and criminals with the illegal guns first before trying any crap with legal gun owners. I know, I'm preaching to the choir, it's just a shame nobody in govt. has figured this out by now. I'll stop here otherwise I'd be typing out something for an hour or two. LOL...


They are starting to figure it out.. I think it's spelled L.E.G.A.L.I.Z.A.T.I.O.N. May not be the perfect answer, but I think it's a start. That's where the thugs make their money. Everyone always says follow the money right? It's unfortunate that it's taken this long to realize it.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

joebertin said:


> They know that they cannot stop the criminals. Law abiding citizens are easy to target, and kick around.
> 
> Pass a new law and they can "feel" they've done something, in spite of the fact that they have not.


You can stop the criminals.. Take away their funding.


----------

